# Bike insurance.



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys..


Looking at insurance with my nephew for his moped

His got his provisional taking his CBT this week one the insurance site it asked for bike license would this count as his car provisional


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes mate the provisional covers both car learning and mopeds 

Best bet is always ring up after you do an online quote to double check they got the details right, not worth risking on young drivers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

it asks what bike license he has how long his had it... his has his normal provisional for almost 3 years now would it be same for his bike one?

Or would his provisional for the bike be active so to speak once he passed his CBT this week?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

In terms of that question the cbt is irrelevant, he has had his provisional for 3 years 

The "provisional licence" covers car And bike, hope that helps


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Btw, check "thebikeinsurer.co.uk" for a quote. When I was on L plates, I think Swinton was quite competitive.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks guys just baffled me as its all new for me and trying to get him a good insurance policey


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just have a good shop around, try a few different comparison sites 

Swinton and MCE are normally the cheaper policies for younger drivers


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

DJ1989 said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Looking at insurance with my nephew for his moped
> 
> His got his provisional taking his CBT this week one the insurance site it asked for bike license would this count as his car provisional


Hi,
If you need any help with insurance then please feel free to drop me a line. I'd be more than happy to arrange for one of our Bikesure quote staff to give you a call back.
Regards,
Dan.


----------

